# Tomtom advice please



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

My tomtom Go 700 is 2yrs old, is it time it was updated and does anyone know prices. I am looking at a central and western Europe.
Advice would be appreciated how to go about it.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kontikiJo said:


> My tomtom Go 700 is 2yrs old, is it time it was updated and does anyone know prices. I am looking at a central and western Europe.
> Advice would be appreciated how to go about it.


We updated our TT 700 in early August, just before we went away and rather wish we hadn't. We put on the same set of maps you mention for £45 as a TT special offer at the same time.

There are some nice features on the upgrade -the Where Am I ? and the facility to navigate to doctor, hospital pharmacy etc in an emergency might be useful for example. There are also loads of POIs - supermarkets, cinemas restaurants , ports etc etc. This updating upgrade is free and we like it.

The big BUT is that we suspect the new maps - the £40 worth- have not adapted well to France's continuing re-naming of roads. The new maps don't seem to distinguish well between N roads and D roads and on several occasions we found our " fastest route" request programmed taking us through back gardens and along narrow little roads. Not easy in a motorhome and I spent more time using paper maps than usual. You also have to select the country for which you want navigation rather than just entering the towns etc as in the older version.

We're not going to take the maps off as we want the Croatian and Slovenian bits but wish we had waited until after we'd been to France this autumn.

It is fairly straightforward to do but you would be advised to download TT Home from their site. This explains it all.

G


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a 700 and would not change it for a newer version.Many of my friend have the newer tomtom and they are slow with poor mapping.You can remove the hard drive and replace it with a 8m flash card if your memory is getting full.


----------



## kontikiJo (Dec 31, 2007)

Thank you guys, I think I will hold on for a little while.

Jo


----------

